# Picked this up today need help figuring what it is very cool wagon tricycle



## vastingray (Jun 8, 2015)

Looking for help trying to figure out what this tricycle I just picked up is it says steelcraft by Murray of Ohio  trying to figure out the year and a little info on it thank you for your help  Tom View attachment 218908View attachment 218909View attachment 218910View attachment 218911View attachment 218908


----------



## bricycle (Jun 8, 2015)

Both Kool!


----------



## 2THECURB650 (Jul 5, 2016)

Would you consider selling this tricycle?


----------



## locomotion (Jul 9, 2016)

the Steelcraft pedal cars are VERY valuable, never seen a little trike, very clean, well restored, I could guess from the 50's


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 9, 2016)

Very nice find!  The Riding Toys price book shows 2 very similar one's, a 1949 the other a 1952 model.  Slight variation to the 2 that I noted like the truss rods on one of the and holes in the rear wheels on the older model.


----------

